

An Illustrated Book of Bad Arguments - adamnemecek
https://bookofbadarguments.com

======
greenyoda
This has been posted over a dozen times to HN and was on the front page a few
months ago:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/bad%20argume...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/bad%20arguments)

~~~
adamnemecek
Fair enough. I didn't actually check since HN catches you if you resubmit a
link that has been posted recently.

